# Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???



## Elwetritsche (5. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Bootsangler-Kollegen,
ich möchte mich in nächster Zeit vergrößern und interessiere mich besonders für das Linder Sportsman 400 und das Jeanneau Rigiflex CAP 400!
Ich würde mich sehr über eure Erfahrungen freuen da mir die Entscheidung doch schwerer fällt als gedacht.
Beide Boote machen nämlich einen soliden und qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck.

Aber gibt es doch vieleicht Kleinigkeiten die erst beim längeren Gebrauch auffallen?

Über genau solche Tips würde ich mich sehr freuen!!

Viele Grüße

Axel


----------



## Elwetritsche (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Hallo Don-Machmut!
Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Jedoch darf ich dir mitteilen, daß das CAP 400 nicht aus GFK besteht sondern aus PE. Dieses ist somit fast noch unverwüstlicher als Alu!
Viele Grüße
Axel


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Ich habe das Sportsman 400, und würde es immer wieder kaufen. Super robust, und universell einsetzbar. Es ist stabil bei Wind, man kann es prima slippen. Ich werde meines demnächst noch etwas umbauen. Die hintere Bank muss raus, damit ich mehr Platz bekomme.


----------



## Elwetritsche (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Hallo Pratfall-Bob!
Danke für deine Antwort!
Gibt es auch Dinge die dir nicht so gefallen?


----------



## Karpfen737 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Hallo Elwetrische ,
Spiele selbst mit dem gedanken mir ein Cap 400 zu  kaufen um damit mein etwas zu klein gewordenes fun yak (auch PE) zu  ersetzen mit dem ich aber bis auf die größe sehr zufrieden war (dank PE nie mehr als ein paar mini kratzer dran gehabt)
Ich konnte vor einigen tagen das Cap 370 begutachten und muss sagen das es einen sehr robusten eindruck macht aber wie immer soll es dann doch eine Nummer Größer sein. Intressierst du dich für die ausführung mit oder ohne steuerstandt ?


----------



## fischhändler (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Hai hatte die pe Schüssel
und hab die nach einer unangenehm Situation auf der Maas schnell verkauft
gerne weitere Infos über PN


----------



## Karpfen737 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

hallo fischhändler
schick mir dann mal bitte ne PN


----------



## Elwetritsche (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Also ich würde ja von der Sache her eher ohne Konsole bevorzugen. Schon alleine des Platzes wegen.
Allerdings, und da hat die Jeanneau einfach nicht mitgedacht, hat man dann nichtmal ne gescheite Sitzbank.
Das gibt halt absolut Minuspunkte!


----------



## Karpfen737 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

da geb ich dir recht hast das hier: http://fishboat.over-blog.com/album-2046312.html schon gesehen ?
mich hat fischhändlers beitrag noch etwas verunsichert bin mal gespannt was er genau meint  
Schonmal über die whaly boote nachgedacht ich fände das 435 noch ganz intressant


----------



## Elwetritsche (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Nee die kenn ich jetzt garnicht! Werd ich mir mal anschauen.
Danke schonmal für die Info!
Auf die Nachricht vom Kollegen bin ich auch schon gespannt!


----------



## Elwetritsche (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Der Umbau zum BASS beim CAP ist mal nicht schlecht! Würde mir echt gefallen!
Aber jetzt warten wir mal den Beitrag vom Fischhändler ab!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*



Elwetritsche schrieb:


> Hallo Pratfall-Bob!
> Danke für deine Antwort!
> Gibt es auch Dinge die dir nicht so gefallen?





Bis auf die letzte Sitzbank ist alles top. Bei mir ist allerdings auch alles ansonsten ursprünglich belassen. Ich persönlich stehe nicht so sehr auf solche Umbauten. Habe lediglich 2 Siebdruckplatten lose als Boden drinliegen.


----------



## Prallhang (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Bis auf die letzte Sitzbank ist alles top.



Sehe ich auch so. Hab ebenfalls ein Sportsman 400 und bin absolut zufrieden.
Bis auf die Sache mit der hinteren Sitzbank. Siebdruckplatten werde ich auch noch reinmachen, damit ich einen Stuhl einbauen kann und einen geraden Boden habe. Hab das Boot jetzt ca. 1 Jahr und würde es wieder kaufen.
Das Linder ist sehr leicht, liegt aber trotzdem sicher im Wasser, ohne zu kippeln. Ist auch sehr wertstabil (falls man sich noch mal vergrößern möchte). Ich hatte mich zuerst nach einem gebrauchten umgesehen, aber letztendlich für ein neues entschieden. Gibt es als Paket mit 15 PS (Suzuki) + Trailer (Brenderup 650) schon unter 10 000,- Euro #6 + Zusatzspiegel für E Motor.
Nächstes Jahr werde ich noch die Platten und den Sitz einbauen, dann ist es für mich perfekt.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Ich habe meines gebraucht in Belgien erstanden.

 Gefunden hatte ich es bei dem niederländischem Pendant zu ebay-Kleinanzeigen. 

 In Deutschland findet man gebrauchte Linders nur sehr selten, und wenn dann sind sie überteuert, oder verbastelt.

 Zuvor war ich noch bei Gründl in Bönningstedt bei HH. Die haben mir auch nen guten Preis für ein neues Sportsman 400 gemacht. Bevor ich dort zugeschlagen hatte, habe ich das Teil bei Marktplaats gefunden. 

 Habe inkl Trailer, 2 Springfield-Sitzen, Minn Kota Bugmotor (mit I Pilot und 120 AH AGM-Batt.), neuwertigem Honda 10 PS AB, 2 Rettungswesten, und div. Ersatzteilen... 5.300 € bezahlt. 


 Wenn Du bei unseren netten holländischen Nachbarn mal über nen längeren Zeitraum guckst, kannst Du echte Schnäppchen machen ( zB auch Alumacraft, Lund, Quicksilver...)


----------



## volkerm (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Die Sitzbänke beim Linder sind sowohl Auftriebskörper als auch statisch als Spreizen wirksam.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*



volkerm schrieb:


> Die Sitzbänke beim Linder sind sowohl Auftriebskörper als auch statisch als Spreizen wirksam.





Meinst Du, dass die Rückbank (nicht die Mittelsitzbank) Einfluss auf die Stabilität/Steifigkeit des Gesamtkonstruktes hat? So nah am Heck, inkl vorgelagerter Querstrebe?


----------



## volkerm (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Ich denke, die hintere Sitzbank wurde bei der CE- Zulassung mitgewertet. Mit Sicherheit als Auftriebskörper (CE-C), ob statisch, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Korken (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Bin auch auf der suche nach ein neuen Boot und da kommt so ein Tröd natürlich immer genau richtig um Inspiriert zu werden.
Das Cap 400 habe ich für mich gleich ausgeschlossen, mag ich einfach nicht.
Vom Linder habe ich sogar ein Prospekt hier liegen, leider ist kein Händler vor Ort wo man sich das Sportsman 400 anschauen kann. Was mich  verunsichert, ist, das es nur eine D zulassung hat für Binnensee und das die Empfehlung der Motore nur bis 10PS geht, alles weitere mit Steuerstand. Also, viele Fragezeichen. Auch was die Montage eines Angestuhles mit dem nicht gerade verlaufenden Boden, gibt es für mich noch keine Lösung|kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*



> Was mich  verunsichert, ist, das es nur eine D zulassung hat für  Binnensee und das die Empfehlung der Motore nur bis 10PS geht, alles  weitere mit Steuerstand.


Wenn es nicht unbedingt Linder sein muss, dann eben ne andere Aluschüssel.
http://www.megalodon-boote.com/index.php/bootsklassen/400/19-marine-400-u
Gleiche Bootsgröße, mehr zugelassene PS(25), Kategorie C und im Preis vergleichbar.
Stellt sich noch die Frage, warum der eine Hersteller seinem Kahn ein C bescheinigt, der andere nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Korken (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Die frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt? Hängt das nicht auch mit der Bordwandhöhe zusammen?
Die Marine Aluboote, besonders das Fish 400 DLX, laufen bei mir zZ. im vergleich mit Linder.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Was kategoriemäßig drauf steht ist eigentlich sekundär, weil ne 2m Welle wollte ich mit keinem dieser Bötchen haben. 
Da heißt es, am besten vorher, schnell nach Hause kommen und da können ein paar PS (mehr) entscheidend sein!



> Hängt das nicht auch mit der Bordwandhöhe zusammen?


Sicher auch, eventuell hat das Marine 5cm mehr?

Jürgen


----------



## Menni (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Ich fahre ein Marine 450 mit 30PS Honda seit vielen Jahren. Bin mehr bis weniger zufrieden. Ist halt nicht alles beisammen. Als größten Nachteil sehe ich die Verarbeitung mittels Nieten und Dichtband. Durch die Wellenschläge lösen die sich und man muss aller 2-3 Jahre nachnieten. Weiterer Nachteil: Bei Wellengang müssen Mitfahrer stehen und die Schläge mit den Beinen abfangen. Sonst ist der Rücken bald kaputt. Da ich immer selber fahre und am Heck der schwere Motor für Ruhe sorgt, betrifft das nur die Mitfahrer. 
Vorteil ist der geringe Preis und die hohe Geschwindigkeit zum Fisch. Wenn Interesse besteht, fahrt mal von Rügen aus mit. PN mit Telefonnummer an mich. Versuche nach Weihnachten einige Tage hoch zu fahren. Alles seewetterabhängig. Fahre bis max. 4 bft raus. Gruß Menni


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*



Korken schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der suche nach ein neuen Boot und da kommt so ein Tröd natürlich immer genau richtig um Inspiriert zu werden.
> Das Cap 400 habe ich für mich gleich ausgeschlossen, mag ich einfach nicht.
> Vom Linder habe ich sogar ein Prospekt hier liegen, leider ist kein Händler vor Ort wo man sich das Sportsman 400 anschauen kann. Was mich  verunsichert, ist, das es nur eine D zulassung hat für Binnensee und das die Empfehlung der Motore nur bis 10PS geht, alles weitere mit Steuerstand. Also, viele Fragezeichen. Auch was die Montage eines Angestuhles mit dem nicht gerade verlaufenden Boden, gibt es für mich noch keine Lösung|kopfkrat





Da ich bis jetzt zu 90% immer auf Gewässern unterwegs war, wo ein Verbrenner verboten ist, war mir die geringe mögliche Motorisierung bislang egal. Ich habe ne 10 PS Honda dran. Ohne Angelgerät habe ich damit alleine 23 kmh geschafft. Gemessen mit Handy-GPS. Mir reicht das längst. Das Pedestal des Bootstuhls werde ich auf eine separate Siebdruckplatte schrauben, die mit einigen Längsleisten den unebenen Boden ausgleicht.


----------



## Korken (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> ....... Das Pedestal des Bootstuhls werde ich auf eine separate Siebdruckplatte schrauben, die mit einigen Längsleisten den unebenen Boden ausgleicht.



Als Zubehör gibt es bei Linder ein Aluminiumboden (Nr. 610400) der in den, ich sag mal, Mittelstrang liegt. Ist wohl nicht die billigste Lösung, da Original, aber da könnte man auch den Sitz draufmachen.


----------



## Korken (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*



Menni schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Marine 450 mit 30PS Honda seit vielen Jahren. Bin mehr bis weniger zufrieden. Ist halt nicht alles beisammen. Als größten Nachteil sehe ich die Verarbeitung mittels Nieten und Dichtband. Durch die Wellenschläge lösen die sich und man muss aller 2-3 Jahre nachnieten. Weiterer Nachteil: Bei Wellengang müssen Mitfahrer stehen und die Schläge mit den Beinen abfangen. Sonst ist der Rücken bald kaputt. Da ich immer selber fahre und am Heck der schwere Motor für Ruhe sorgt, betrifft das nur die Mitfahrer.
> Vorteil ist der geringe Preis und die hohe Geschwindigkeit zum Fisch. Wenn Interesse besteht, fahrt mal von Rügen aus mit. PN mit Telefonnummer an mich. Versuche nach Weihnachten einige Tage hoch zu fahren. Alles seewetterabhängig. Fahre bis max. 4 bft raus. Gruß Menni



Erstmal schönen Dank für die nette Einladung #6
Das mit den Nieten liest man ja oft, gerade auch wenn ein Aluboot oft getrailert wird. Deshalb sagen viele: nur ein verschweißtes Aluboot ist das richtige. Ist aber auch halt nee Preisfrage.


----------



## Menni (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

*nur ein verschweißtes Aluboot ist das richtige. Ist aber auch halt nee Preisfrage.[/QUOTE]*
Das mit dem Verschweißen ist nicht ganz richtig.  Diese Boote sind natürlich sehr robust und für den Hochseeangler bestens geeignet. Durch den hohen Preis werden sich jedoch die wenigsten von uns so ein Schmuckstück leisten können. 
Das war auch mein Problem. Zumal die Bootsangeltage gezählt und der Kosten-Nutzenfaktor recht ungünstig ausfällt. Für Leute welche an der Küste wohnen, sieht das anders aus. Deshalb und weil ich die technischen Voraussetzungen besitze, tüftle ich schon lange im CAD an einem geeigneten Boot. Dieses leichte Aluboot soll im Laufe des nächsten Jahres auf den Markt. Noch liegen einige Hürden vor mir. 
Danach werde ich sicherlich, auch hier, darüber berichten. ZZt. bleibt die Katze noch im Sack. 
Menni


----------



## Hubseneiser (15. August 2017)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Schönen guten Abend zusammen. 

Weiß nicht ob jemand von euch den Thread noch verfolgt. Weiß auch nicht ob ich das hier darf. Hätte ein CAP 400 abzugeben. War mir ein treuer Begleiter und hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Verkauf wegen Vergrößerung. Verkaufe das Boot komplett mit Außenborder, Echo, Bugmotor, Batterien und Trailer. Also Boot ins Wasser und ab zum Fisch. Falls noch jemand Interesse an so einem Boot hat gerne per PN weiteres. 

LG


----------



## allegoric (15. August 2017)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann oder Rigiflex CAP 400  ???*

Naja, du vergleichst etwas Äpfel mit Birnen! Das eine ist aus Alu und leicht, das andere aus PE und relativ schwer. Linder schwimmt auf, ist aber leicht zu händeln und hat platz; das andere liegt satt im Wasser, ist schwerer zu händeln und ist eher ein Ausflugsboot. Die Frage, die ich mir stellen würde, ob du ordentliche Slipstellen hast, wenn ja würde ich gleich ne Nummer größer gehen auf Alu 4,50 und dann auch mal bei anderen Herstellern schauen, dann haste gleich die Vorteile aus beiden Welten, Platz und nen Steuerstand und Robustheit. Ich fahre ein Kimple Laker Boot in 4,10 direkt aus Bayern "importiert". Die haben dort etliche Alternativen und ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Hat noch eine höhere Bordwand als das Linder (was bei mir auch zur Debatte stand) und eine Kategorie C, was ich für Bodden und Meer nicht missen möchte. Das Boot ist auch noch leicht genug, um es überall über den Dreck zu ziehen. VOn PE würde ich aus dem Grund Abstand nehmen, weil man bei ALU immer was reparieren kann und nicht gleich einen Bootsbauer braucht. Jeder Schlosser, der Alu schweiß kann, kann Anbauteile, Reling etc. anbringen. Das möchte ich nicht missen. Ich habe zwar am Anfang auch gesagt, dass ich eh nichts umbauen möchte, nutze das jetzt aber unerwarteter Weise sehr häufig. PE und GFK haben aber im Vergleich zu Alu immer den Vorteil, dass sie satter liegen und die Fahrweise eine andere ist. Alu ist auch kalt und laut im Vergleich zu PE / GFK. Man könnte hier mit Ausschäumen entgegentreten. Will ich aber nicht, ich brauche es möglichst leicht, da ich ein kleines Auto hab und auch gern an verrückten Stellen damit slippe.


----------

